# Quota & Login



## Andre (21. Feb. 2008)

Hallo
Ich kann keinen eintrag für Quota finden:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
/dev/cciss/c0d0p1 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
/dev/cciss/c0d0p5 none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
```
ebenso kann ich die Broserseite nicht aufrufen:

```
Bitte gehen Sie mit Ihrem Browser auf
[URL]https://meinserver.meineseite.com:81[/URL]
und loggen sich ein:
Benutzername: admin
Passwort: admin
```
ich habe die Nat auf 81 durchgestellt, die tar.gz habe ich im Verzeichnis 
	
	



```
/home/andre
```
 erstellt, muss ich da ein anderes Verzeichnis wie etc/ nehmen.
Hoffe so die fehler zu minimieren und ISPConfig über en Broser starten zu können.
Gruss
Verwende: Debian 4.0 & ISPConfig 2.2.21


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2008)

1) Quota. Den Eintrag musst Du slebst machen, schu bitte mal in das Perfect setup Howto für Deine Linuxdistribution, da ist es unter Quota Installation beschrieben.

2) Vermutlich verweist die Domain  einserver.meineseite.com nicht auf den Server. Nimm stattdessen die IP, bis Du den DNS richtig eingerochtet hast.


----------



## Andre (22. Feb. 2008)

Hallo
Danke, die Quota installation habe ich laut HOWTO so gemacht nur die ausgabe in fstab und quotacheck -avugm kommt kein Quota eintrag, bei der Installation kommt aber keine fehlermeldung und im Verzeichnis sind die beiden einträge unter / - quotq.group & quota.user enthalten.

Ich habe die Installation von 

```
wget -c [URL]http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.21.tar.gz[/URL]
```
in die /home/andre/ gelegt und werde sie da mit 

```
tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.21.tar.gz
```
aktivieren, hoffe dies ist richtig !


----------



## Andre (22. Feb. 2008)

Hallo
ja mit der IP:81 hat es geklappt hatte meine mühe mit dem neuen Laptop dieser hat das Vista drauf und bringt eine https-fehlermeldung wo man die Adresse zulassen kann (muss).
Gruss


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2008)

Die HTTPS Fehlermeldung ist normal, da es sich um ein Self Signed Certificate handelt.


----------

